# calling Miami consulate for an appointment for a long term stay in Italy ..I don't



## cookienet (7 mo ago)

know if we should just go to Italy and apply for the long-term stay there. I was reading that you can do this at a local post office in Italy within 8 days of arriving there? We are planning to leave the next year 2023 April as we are going on a transatlantic cruise to Rome...might as well go in style lol....hey we had an awful year so far 2022 so we deserve it...we are both retired but want to live abroad now it's on my bucket list. We might buy a cheap home or rent not sure yet. Abruzzo is the area we are looking at since we love the mountains, and the cooler climate is welcomed.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You need the visa before you leave the US. You cant get it once you are in Italy.


----------

